# Which budget Vinyl Cutter?



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi again guys,
Well not been on the Forum for a while as I have been busy making t-shirts
I have realised the benefits of using the Vinyl Cutter and Heat press method of producing t-shirt designs and for the last couple of months have been using my entry level Graphtec Craft Robo CC200-20. This little cutter has stood up well but does have it's limitations on size So it is time to upgrade, sadly I do not have the funds to splash out on a Roland machine.
So my question, which is the best of a bad bunch of chinese imported cutters?
Here in the UK it appears that I have a choice of Foison, Rabbit, Creation P-cut, Redsail & King all seem to come with a 1 year RTB warrantee !
Software included with these machines also seems to be an issue and appear very basic, but all appear to import files from decent design programs.
Your guidance is needed please.

Phil


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think you should check out the GCC cutter Heat Applied transfer vinyl for t-shirt applications . This company is private labeled by severa; companies under many names Roger sells them under the compay's real name. It is the same cutter as enduracut. ...... JB


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I think you should check out the GCC cutter Heat Applied transfer vinyl for t-shirt applications . This company is private labeled by severa; companies under many names Roger sells them under the compay's real name. It is the same cutter as enduracut. ...... JB


Thanks COEDS but i'm in the U.K I have listed most of the imported models which I have come across here but there are others. I need to know which of these is the best of a bad bunch.

Phil


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think roger will work with you, if you want.I suggest you contact him. ..... JB


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

*UPDATE
*Ok, I have ended up buying a Foison C-24 through Signwizard.co.uk last night, great price! Now lets see how long it will last My decision was based on the fact that these guys are the sole importers into the U.K, they offer a full guarantee for 1 year and hold spares and accessories for these machines. Most importantly they offer email & telephone support
Just a small decision left to make, which software to match it up with.
Anyone in the U.K or elsewhere using a Foison cutter as I would be grateful for any feedback.

Regards
Phil


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Congrats on the new toy, I mean tool. Good luck. ..... Jb


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

funkymunky said:


> *UPDATE*
> Ok, I have ended up buying a Foison C-24 through Signwizard.co.uk last night, great price! Now lets see how long it will last My decision was based on the fact that these guys are the sole importers into the U.K, they offer a full guarantee for 1 year and hold spares and accessories for these machines. Most importantly they offer email & telephone support
> Just a small decision left to make, which software to match it up with.
> Anyone in the U.K or elsewhere using a Foison cutter as I would be grateful for any feedback.
> ...


where you getting your vinyl?


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

badalou said:


> where you getting your vinyl?


Hi Lou,
For my 'little' Craft Robo, I was using Mulberry Design & Print here in the U.K as this is where I got the cutter from. But now I will be using Standard width (500mm) vinyl it looks like Victory Design may be more competitive.
This is another added expense of course, re-stocking all your standard colours of vinyl in full width But there won't be quite as much wastage with the new cutter as the adjustable pinch rollers can deal with off-cuts as small as 75mm Now the craft robo cannot do that!

Regards

Phil


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

COEDS said:


> Congrats on the new toy, I mean tool. Good luck. ..... Jb


Hi COEDS,
TOY? Do I detect a 'small' amount of 'snobbery' in the market regarding these little known and little tested China Imports?
I think the best thing to do here is to let the 'poor' people buy them and test them!
I'm sure we will get back to you with our findings.

Regards
Phil


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I "think" what he means is it is so much fun using these machines they feel more like a toy then they do a tool. At least that's the way I took it, because it is way too much fun with these things.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh no!!!! I meant toy as in new tool. I have no knowledge of the product you bought. I call all my new equipment toy's. I get that from my wife, she always calls my stuff toys. I always tell her my toys make money. ..... JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

lol JB that's what my wife says and that's my answer back to her. I thought that's what you meant when you posted about it being a toy, not that it was cheaply made.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

funkymunky said:


> Hi Lou,
> For my 'little' Craft Robo, I was using Mulberry Design & Print here in the U.K as this is where I got the cutter from. But now I will be using Standard width (500mm) vinyl it looks like Victory Design may be more competitive.
> This is another added expense of course, re-stocking all your standard colours of vinyl in full width But there won't be quite as much wastage with the new cutter as the adjustable pinch rollers can deal with off-cuts as small as 75mm Now the craft robo cannot do that!
> 
> ...


which robo did you have?

I am thinking of getting the craft robo pro-CE5000-40(new model)
It states :
*Compatible Media widths*​Min: 2 inches (50mm) Max: 19 inches (484mm)

Is this good?


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

oh ... never mind..... I see what model # you had........sorry


----------



## hotwheels (Jul 11, 2008)

Bump
This is a quick question for anyone that may be reading in the UK, are any of the mentioned 'budget cutters' better than the rest?
Im am looking at perhaps buying one of the 'bad bunch' and would like to know if they are all pretty much the same or if some are known to be more/less reliable than others?


----------

